# finally



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Now all we need is some sposnsors and some reason to talk. Any one have any sweeper they want to sell


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

i have a schwarze 347 1993 for sale for $10,000 truck has a new hopper ,2 years ago needs a bit of paint but not bad, ruck is a Isuzu with 141,000 miles usesd daily


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

let see some pics. Is it deisel


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

yes it`s a diesel, i ll try and post some pics tommorrow


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

very intrested. Get me some pics. How far from quaker state are you


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank You Sean! :salute:


----------

